# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Как можно повысить скорость скачивания с инета.

## vatra

Народ подскажите где можно найти программу быстрого скачивания файлов с интернета, а то надоело долго ждать пока он скачает, есть же такие программы которые повышают скорость, кто знает подскажите.

----------


## vip.life

пробуй картинки в браузерах поотключять нафиг .. скорей юзать будеш

----------


## Botanig

Качай специальными качалками, а не браузером.
Вот например этим: Download Master

----------


## SMARTER

Попробуй RegetDeluxe. Крутая вещь - скажу тебе!

----------

